# ambers with plants



## Lynette (Aug 19, 2006)

thought this looked good........like the combination.......[] (the lamps were brought back from Bermuda in the late 50's by my mom)


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 19, 2006)

hi lynette,  i really like the amber bottle display.   great to see ideals posted.   rhona


----------

